

Tmux vs screen - donaq
http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Screen_vs_tmux

======
BigCanOfTuna
That is quite possibly the worst "VS" wiki I have ever seen. Where are the
comparisons? Why should I want to use TMux over screen? What are the pros and
cons?

What I learned from the article:

1\. They use different licenses

2\. TMux has a client/server architecture

3\. One uses ctrl-a and the other uses ctrl-b as the control key

4\. The goals for TMux performance is to be "relatively fast"

------
bingaman
I've seen a few comparisons between tmux and screen around here and they've
all been useless. Can someone around here who is familiar with both PLEASE do
a write up?

------
mooism2
Tmux is a client/server system and GNU Screen isn't? Really?

How does GNU Screen work then?

~~~
madhouse
From what I understood, when you launch screen, it starts a master, to which
you can connect to later on. Each time you start a new screen (ie, you don't
connect to an existing one) a new master is started.

Not so in tmux: it starts only one master, and every client connects to that.

I'm not 100% sure I got it right, but from the wiki, that's what I understood.
Which makes screen infinitely more useful for my use-case.

Mind you, I never tried tmux.

~~~
mooism2
To my mind, that makes screen client/server as well, only with more servers.

~~~
madhouse
Yes. The wording on the WiKi isn't the most fortunate.

